# Pumpkin - Special home needed - male rabbit - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pumpkin
DOB: Nov 2015

Pumpkin is looking for a very understanding home, with a spayed female rabbit for company. He came to us an emergency and had been nicknamed 'devil rabbit' as he had bitten various members of the family. He was entire on arrival, but we soon had him neutered in the hope it would help to him calm him down.

He does hutch guard, and will lunge to get you out of his space, however, he will hop into an open carrier and will then allow you to pick him up and will happily sit in your lap for a cuddle. 
Pumpkin is looking for a very special person who can help him learn that humans are good to be around. Since being at the rescue, he has improved a great deal, so we are looking for a committed person to carry on with what we have been doing.

He has been neutered and vaccinated.
We ask for a minimum donation of £40 per rabbit to go towards the costs we have spent on them.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey
Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
*www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pumpkin is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pumpkin had an amazing home offer with a very understanding couple who were looking for a friend for their bunny. He sat in their arms and purred when they met him, and he is now a house bunny and will be bonded with their rabbit. Good luck Pumpkin


----------

